# Disabled Veteran program looking for a Golden



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*



Amystelter said:


> The owner of the daycare I go to has become involved with tadsaw.com, an organization that trains dogs to become service/companion dogs for disabled veterans. Todd is a top notch trainer and is currently looking for a potential candidate to be trained as a service dog for a veteran with PTSD and a brain trauma injury. The dog should be 14 months to 4 years of age with the a stable temperament. Mid to large breed. If you know of a potential match please contact him at [email protected]. Or contact him through his site at comesitstayplay.com in Milwaukee, WI.


Amy: thanks for posting this. I hope someone contacts him! 
I'm assuming that he has checked with animal rescues and shelters, in search of a dog that would fit the bill.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Amy: thanks for posting this. I hope someone contacts him!
> 
> I'm assuming that he has checked with animal rescues and shelters, in search of a dog that would fit the bill.




Yes, he is very active. Because of his special needs and the special needs of the dogs, it's a challenge but, boy when they can hook up a pair that works it's worth it all, right[emoji190]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

